# BULOVA UHF 262khz and Precisionist watches



## Tomas472

Just bought a very affordable Bulova 96B230 UHF 262khz Military style watch, and am inordinately pleased with it.

Since I see very little about any Bulova's here on WUS, I thought I'd start a thread so those of us wearing the Bulova quartz watches with the smoothly sweeping second hands can share our pictures and experiences with these.

I'll start it off with this picture taken moments ago of my new Bulova on a "Perlon" strap with my favorite automatic lounging in the background:


----------



## Pete_JBK

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Very nice snapshot of your new Bulova 96B230.

Here's my 96B182 ...









Cheers ...

Pete


----------



## patchief

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

My contribution...


----------



## Tomas472

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



patchief said:


> My contribution...
> • • •
> 
> View attachment 5220810


Rectangular one is especially nice. Don't recall seeing that one before.


----------



## patchief

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



Tomas472 said:


> Rectangular one is especially nice. Don't recall seeing that one before.


It's the 96B144. A bit on the large size, at least for me, at 52mm lug to lug.


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Iconic smooth sweep second hand seals the deal with these for me...

96B183










98B212










97B110


----------



## RedHerringHack

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



yankeexpress said:


> Iconic smooth sweep second hand seals the deal with these for me...
> 
> 96B183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98B212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97B110


I have the top two, and I really love them, especially the top one. If it just had sapphire and AR it would be perfect.

When I am not wearing them I put them into chronograph mode so the battery will last longer (I imagine).


----------



## TeeRite

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

I have one and see an Accutron II in my future


----------



## DougG

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

My Precisionist - I'd posted this pic in last Tuesday's WRUW thread. It's a great timepiece.


----------



## ABud21

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

You are the only other person I've seen with this watch. Love the Precisionist line. Dead on still after 2 months. They're a little big, but it's a good size for me. The detail and finish is top notch too, I think.


































yankeexpress said:


> Iconic smooth sweep second hand seals the deal with these for me...
> 
> 96B183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98B212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97B110


----------



## Pete_JBK

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

That 97B110 is a gorgeous looking watch ... Oh man! ... Now I am looking for another watch ...



yankeexpress said:


> Iconic smooth sweep second hand seals the deal with these for me...
> 
> 96B183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98B212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97B110


----------



## CuriousBob

Here's my Snorkel II. I'm still looking for the right bracelet or strap for it. As stated in the "No Love For Bulova?" thread, I eventually want to buy the blue and white version or a Lobster.


----------



## Ryan J.

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

That mesh strap on that Precisionist is all sorts of awesome!!


----------



## Bodyblue

CuriousBob said:


> Here's my Snorkel II. I'm still looking for the right bracelet or strap for it. As stated in the "No Love For Bulova?" thread, I eventually want to buy the blue and white version or a Lobster.


The mesh is simply superb! Thank god they are making the Accutron ll smaller than the huge Precisionist. I see one in my future.


----------



## TicTocTach

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

My two:
Stock
WRUW_2014-11-20 by clair_davis, on Flickr
Got her as a movement donor, but she was too nice to not wear for at least a little while. If I could find a decent bracelet, I might just keep her as-is.

Modified
WRUW_In_Thun by clair_davis, on Flickr
Needs longer hands in the worst way, but that's all I had in the bin. May paint the original ones white and put them back on with some proper lume.


----------



## Pato_Lucas

Tomas472 said:


> View attachment 5233266


I really like that case, on the pictures on Amazon looks too square but on your wrist looks really nice, is this a precisionist or an accutron II?

What's the difference between Preciosionist and Accutron II these days anyway?


----------



## Tomas472

Pato_Lucas said:


> I really like that case, on the pictures on Amazon looks too square but on your wrist looks really nice, is this a precisionist or an accutron II?
> 
> What's the difference between Preciosionist and Accutron II these days anyway?


This watch actually surprised me as in the pictures it looked too blingie with the polished coin edge bezel, but once I actually saw one on my wrist at an AD I bought it the same day.

It's neither a Precisionist series nor an Accutron II, but has the identical movement to the Accutron II.

For some reason Bulova is extremely closed mouth about the movements, and even more silent about what difference there might be between the original Precisionist and the newer Accutron II, but this seems to be the exact same P102.10 movement as some of the Precisionist watches.

Anyway, that watch is one of their "military" series: Military


----------



## goody2141

ABud21 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5229490&d=1438955090"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I really like this pic. With a solid background and a little more controlled reflection on the crystal, this would be an amazing pic. Still looks great as is.


----------



## ABud21

Thank you. I saw my chess board sitting there in dust one morning and thought the colors were perfect. I just read a thread on here on some photography and "light boxes" which I may need to make. Still, I only have my iPhone with the intent to get a DSLR at some point.


----------



## CuriousBob

Bodyblue said:


> CuriousBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Snorkel II. I'm still looking for the right bracelet or strap for it. As stated in the "No Love For Bulova?" thread, I eventually want to buy the blue and white version or a Lobster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mesh is simply superb! Thank god they are making the Accutron ll smaller than the huge Precisionist. I see one in my future.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I didn't really like this particular mesh at first. It felt a little bit cheap to me but i didnt really care since I didnt buy the watch for the bracelet. I like it a lot better now but still want to see what the watch looks like on a more loose linked shark mesh.


----------



## Juant

Well I guess I'm another victim of this and the other active Bulova discussion thread. Here's what the postman just brought in, Bulova 98B210:


----------



## pacorolex

Bulova rocks!!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver

I like the Bulova brand...


----------



## Tomas472

(A minute of watching a second hand crawl around a dial...)


----------



## imlying

I used to have one in my collection, but it's currently traveling to different places and being shared with the lovely people of WUS.

In this thread:
Who Likes Babysitting


----------



## CuriousBob

Juant said:


> Well I guess I'm another victim of this and the other active Bulova discussion thread. Here's what the postman just brought in, Bulova 98B210:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5247250&d=1441457113"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5247258&d=1441457133"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5247266&d=1441457150"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That's a cool fun watch. It loiks tough too. Is my screen playing tricks on me or does the lume on the indices alternate between two different colors?


----------



## samael_6978

Tomas472 said:


> (Apologies in advance for the quality...)


How's the lume?


----------



## Juant

CuriousBob said:


> That's a cool fun watch. It loiks tough too. Is my screen playing tricks on me or does the lume on the indices alternate between two different colors?


No tricks were used while shooting the pictures. It does indeed have two colours on indices (green & blue), and green on bezel pip and green on tip of both hands.


----------



## Tomas472

samael_6978 said:


> How's the lume?


Lume is not bad. It's not outstanding, not as bright as some others I have (Maratac Mid Plot, for example), but it stays visible for longer, so it is a trade off. The lume on the Bulova _appears_ to charge up at lower ambient light levels, too, but as I haven't actually tested side-by-side, that's just a casual observation.


----------



## MEzz

I am eyeing the lobster..its eyeing me back..soon my precious, sooooon.


----------



## mike4761

Juant said:


> Well I guess I'm another victim of this and the other active Bulova discussion thread. Here's what the postman just brought in, Bulova 98B210:
> 
> View attachment 5247250
> 
> View attachment 5247258
> 
> View attachment 5247266


This one screams " Yea, I'm a big, bad MoFo. You got a problem with dat! (Not a queston) I love it. Very cool lume.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So the question is - Would buying a Bulova Accutron count as 'buying a quartz watch'??

Oh the conflict.


----------



## HerrNano

A few of you probably remember this. A few weeks back, I bought a Lobster at a really good price off Amazon. Received it, loved it, then after playing with the bezel for a bit noticed some little crud had walked out onto the dial. I returned it and planned to reorder because I liked it so much, but then the price of this watch shot up $100 everywhere at once. Another day, my pretty.


----------



## Tomas472

Yup. Even the price of my Bulova 96B230 Military shot up $100 overnight a few days after I bought mine...


----------



## Pato_Lucas

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So the question is - Would buying a Bulova Accutron count as 'buying a quartz watch'??
> 
> Oh the conflict.


It's a Quartz on steroids if it helps


----------



## CuriousBob

HerrNano said:


> A few of you probably remember this. A few weeks back, I bought a Lobster at a really good price off Amazon. Received it, loved it, then after playing with the bezel for a bit noticed some little crud had walked out onto the dial. I returned it and planned to reorder because I liked it so much, but then the price of this watch shot up $100 everywhere at once. Another day, my pretty.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5273426&d=1441648723"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Yup. I remember the possible chunk of skin all too well. That sucks about the price jump.


----------



## Iliyan

MEzz said:


> I am eyeing the lobster..its eyeing me back..soon my precious, sooooon.
> View attachment 5268626


This looks great. I might have to add another Bulova to my collection...


----------



## idkfa

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So the question is - Would buying a Bulova Accutron count as 'buying a quartz watch'??
> 
> Oh the conflict.


Of course it would. The timekeeping is governed by an oscillating quartz crystal, albeit one that oscillates at a higher than normal frequency.

Unless you are talking about the original tuning fork Accutrons, then the answer would be no.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

idkfa said:


> Of course it would. The timekeeping is governed by an oscillating quartz crystal, albeit one that oscillates at a higher than normal frequency.


Understood - I have a 'No Quartz' collection rule, and since I like the look of some Bulova watches I'm mentally trying to see if they can somehow slide through the 'Quartz But Not Really Quartz' loophole that Spring Drive slips through


----------



## Tomas472

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Understood - I have a 'No Quartz' collection rule, and since I like the look of some Bulova watches I'm mentally trying to see if they can somehow slide through the 'Quartz But Not Really Quartz' loophole that Spring Drive slips through


Nope! The Bulova "Precisionist" and "262khz" and "Accutron II" watches are all quartz controlled movements. Their claim to fame is that the quartz crystal in those Bulovas vibrates at an eight times higher higher frequency, 262 KHz (262,144 Hz) instead of the more normal 32 KHz (32,768 Hz) of the average quartz watch.

Still a quartz watch, still uses the same technology as all the others, just at a higher frequency, a bit more accuracy, and with a much smoother looking second hand movement of 16 steps per second instead of the one-click-per-second. Most inexpensive quartz movements have no jewels, some of the better ones have five, the Bulova have eight.









Running that many individual steps per second is rather brutal on power use, which explains the rather large lithium cell that powers these watches in order to get at least two years runtime.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Tomas472 said:


> Nope! The Bulova "Precisionist" and "262khz" and "Accutron II" watches are all quartz controlled movements.


Oh man - Why'd you have to come out with the truth..

Surely you could have told me sweet white lies like _'Of course not. These watches are essentially just like mechanical watches, except they use an oscillating coil and a small crystal to make the hand sweep smoothly - like a high beat auto but even smootherer! It has a battery but that's purely for decoration'._

:-s


----------



## Tomas472

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Oh man - Why'd you have to come out with the truth..
> 
> Surely you could have told me sweet white lies like _'Of course not. These watches are essentially just like mechanical watches, except they use an oscillating coil and a small crystal to make the hand sweep smoothly - like a high beat auto but even smootherer! It has a battery but that's purely for decoration'._
> 
> :-s


Wellllllll... Lemme see here.

OK.

The Bulova UHF movements all have trains identical in function to fine mechanical watches, and those trains perform the exact same functions. The only things that have been replaced are the escapement and mainspring.

A quartz escapement is simply another variation on the large number of quite different escapements used in watches and clocks for hundreds of years, and the chemical energy cell replaces the falling weights and springs in tension that have powered clocks and watches for centuries.

One thing I've always found mildly annoying is that very few companies make a finely finished and decorated quartz movement suitable for a display back or even a skeleton version so one can observe the train and escapement at work.

I mean, even the pre-quartz Accutrons had the original Spaceview...

(Better?)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Tomas472 said:


> (Better?)


Much. My mind has decided that an Accutron is just a Spring Drive with a battery for a main spring. Ergo, considerable, because it's not a 'dirty ol' Quartz.'


----------



## Pete_JBK

Tomas472 said:


> Wellllllll... Lemme see here.
> 
> OK.
> 
> The Bulova UHF movements all have trains identical in function to fine mechanical watches, and those trains perform the exact same functions. The only things that have been replaced are the escapement and mainspring.
> 
> A quartz escapement is simply another variation on the large number of quite different escapements used in watches and clocks for hundreds of years, and the chemical energy cell replaces the falling weights and springs in tension that have powered clocks and watches for centuries.
> 
> One thing I've always found mildly annoying is that very few companies make a finely finished and decorated quartz movement suitable for a display back or even a skeleton version so one can observe the train and escapement at work.
> 
> I mean, even the pre-quartz Accutrons had the original Spaceview...
> 
> (Better?)


Hey Tomas. I think that story was a lot of "Bulova" ... ROFL ... ;-)


----------



## Tomas472

Pete_JBK said:


> Hey Tomas. I think that story was a lot of "Bulova" ... ROFL ... ;-)


Glad you're Rolexing on the floor, Pete! :-d

Seiko later!


----------



## scubalizard

I have an original space view, and love it!


----------



## Sevenmack

Tomas472 said:


> One thing I've always found mildly annoying is that very few companies make a finely finished and decorated quartz movement suitable for a display back or even a skeleton version so one can observe the train and escapement at work.


Agreed. Seiko does this really well with the Grand Seiko quartz. Citizen could do this, if it wanted, as could Bulova and the Swiss. There is no reason why a quartz movement shouldn't at least have some chamfering and, at the high end, a little perlage. This is one area in which watchmakers deserve plenty of criticism, especially with watch collectors demonstrating their desire for exhibition case backs on their mechanicals.


----------



## Johnny Boy

I confess I have got carried away with Bulova, here are mine, latest 98b212 bought yesterday. Each one was less than half price.


----------



## Mhutchuk

THis is in my current top 2 Favourites I wear most of my 29....









Dressed on a Matching Black / Red diver strap


----------



## Dbhunter64

Love my Precisionist... looks fantastic on SS mesh, SS bracelet, rubber and leather. Terrific watch!!


----------



## yankeexpress

Dbhunter64 said:


> Love my Precisionist... looks fantastic on SS mesh, SS bracelet, rubber and leather. Terrific watch!!


I agree! But it is a large, heavy steel watch designed for folks with big wrists who can wear a large watch. Some guys with thinner wrists looking at your great photos might be tempted, only to be overwhelmed when strapping this beast on.


----------



## ABud21

The detail looks great. A little busy for me - I've found I like a much more subdued dial. But my Bulova is big at 47mm and red and black as well. Very detailed and I think I pull it off OK mainly because while my wrists are 7.25" (average I think), I have bigger hands and forearms from lifting and playing baseball. 

My Marine Star and this Precisionist makes me realize that the difference for Bulova is that they make sporty look a little dressy. Their logo, the fonts and layouts tend to blend sport with a very refined taste and I really like it.


----------



## ABud21

OMG, haha. That's quite a haul. I have the gold/brown version of the bottom one, but that Longwood with a white face is still in my Wishlist anyway. IDK, these all just look SOLID, and have an excellent finish. They seem to be kind of a hidden gem and get overlooked because they're quartz. But the Bulova thread and seeing more in WRUW show that Bulova is still alive and well. I personally think they are single handedly forwarding quartz technology. Now if only Ciitzen would help them with a solar version of these!



Johnny Boy said:


> I confess I have got carried away with Bulova, here are mine, latest 98b212 bought yesterday. Each one was less than half price.


----------



## Mhutchuk

Looks busy - bit but it doesn't seem to wear busy if you know what I mean.

im flipping some of my Quartz chonos as my eyes aren't what they used to be LOL

but this red black precisionist is clearly legible. Love the feature where the big second can either be sweep second hand or the chrono second hand... Nice touch. I'm not a fun of small sub dial running seconds at all.

oh and when you run the stopwatch, the top two hand sub dial is just mental to watch 

does anyone one now where I can get the OEM dive strap from?? It appears on the other face colour.

I cant ant wear metal straps so if anyone has it on OEM rubber and wants to swap for the unworn metal bracelet PM me

mark

QUOTE=ABud21;20057634]The detail looks great. A little busy for me - I've found I like a much more subdued dial. But my Bulova is big at 47mm and red and black as well. Very detailed and I think I pull it off OK mainly because while my wrists are 7.25" (average I think), I have bigger hands and forearms from lifting and playing baseball.

My Marine Star and this Precisionist makes me realize that the difference for Bulova is that they make sporty look a little dressy. Their logo, the fonts and layouts tend to blend sport with a very refined taste and I really like it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mhutchuk

Bulova has been part of the citizen group for a while.... Would love the Eco-drive technology (probably renamed) to start appearing in these precisionist 

mine me is very accurate... Use it for setting the rest of the collection against rather than keep referring back to my atomic clock app

mark


----------



## Hasaf

I have looked into the processionist watches; but I have been turned of by the size and, in most of them, the bling factor.


----------



## Tomas472

Hasaf said:


> I have looked into the processionist watches; but I have been turned of by the size and, in most of them, the bling factor.


There are whole series of smaller, less blingy watches with these movements in them now...


----------



## Mhutchuk

I think they've definately toned down the blingyness on some of these new dive style models 

Don't seem as fat either


----------



## Hasaf

Tomas472 said:


> There are whole series of smaller, less blingy watches with these movements in them now...


I just went and looked again, I saw nothing less than 42mm


----------



## Tomas472

Yes, 42mm appears to be the smallest diameter and about 10mm in thickness. This is considerably smaller than the original Precisionist series, and for the most part more reserved in style.


----------



## sprintamx

Forgive the hairy arm . . .

Here's my first Bulova. It may be considered one of the more gaudy examples, but I think it actually presents in a rather understated way. It does not wear as large as one might think, but it is hefty. The bracelet is excellent and the case is finished well. Overall this is a fun piece.


----------



## CuriousBob

sprintamx said:


> Forgive the hairy arm . . .
> 
> Here's my first Bulova. It may be considered one of the more gaudy examples, but I think it actually presents in a rather understated way. It does not wear as large as one might think, but it is hefty. The bracelet is excellent and the case is finished well. Overall this is a fun piece.


There are far more gaudy Precisionists than this. I don't even know what the right word is to describe it but it's a cool,fun, sporty watch with a nice shape to it. Great summertime grab and go watch. The blue looks awesome and it goes for an excellent price now. It would probably take me a little while to get used to the yellow seconds hand but I don't hate it. Oh yea, and your hairy arm is forgiven.


----------



## sprintamx

I'm a big fan of cushion-style cases, and this model is a nice variation on the theme. The yellow hand works well with the vibrant blue on the dial. It just works well.


----------



## Tomas472

(Just for the heck of it - and more than a bit off topic - this was the model I had as "My First Bulova" back in the early eighties. Sadly, I no longer have it, as at less than 3mm thick it was simply too delicate to survive crashing into a car door.)


----------



## Dbhunter64

Mhutchuk said:


> ...does anyone one now where I can get the OEM dive strap from?? It appears on the other face colour.
> 
> I cant ant wear metal straps so if anyone has it on OEM rubber and wants to swap for the unworn metal bracelet PM me
> 
> mark


Call up Bulova directly and order one. I did that for my Precisionist and it only cost $43 shipped. Really nice rubber strap with a clean looking SS buckle. Took about a week to arrive. I was quite impressed with the whole transaction. Just give them the model number of the watch that has the band you want. Simple.

Cheers!


----------



## Dbhunter64

@Mhutchuk... Here are a few pix with the Bulova rubber strap. Looks great with the watch, is quite comfortable and retains that sporty yet dressy vibe that Bulova pulls off so nicely.


----------



## CuriousBob

Tomas472 said:


> (Just for the heck of it - and more than a bit off topic - this was the model I had as "My First Bulova" back in the early eighties. Sadly, I no longer have it, as at less than 3mm thick it was simply too delicate to survive crashing into a car door.)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5325354&d=1442024618"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That is funky! I've never seen that one before. 3mm? You probably forgot that you had a watch on half the time.


----------



## yankeexpress

Dbhunter64 said:


> @Mhutchuk... Here are a few pix with the Bulova rubber strap. Looks great with the watch, is quite comfortable and retains that sporty yet dressy vibe that Bulova pulls off so nicely.


Gorgeous buckle! Nice strap too.


----------



## Dbhunter64

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Wow... which model Bulova is this???



TicTocTach said:


> My two:
> Stock
> WRUW_2014-11-20 by clair_davis, on Flickr
> Got her as a movement donor, but she was too nice to not wear for at least a little while. If I could find a decent bracelet, I might just keep her as-is.
> 
> Modified
> WRUW_In_Thun by clair_davis, on Flickr
> Needs longer hands in the worst way, but that's all I had in the bin. May paint the original ones white and put them back on with some proper lume.


----------



## cheesetime

96B128 Precisionist Claremont

It is a beautiful watch in my opinion. I receive more compliments on this watch than any of my others. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime

Quick noob question... I tried to post a pic via tapa talk to my post above but it wouldn't let me. Said I have not posted enough. I looked for forum rules but couldn't find anything. Can anyone shed light on this for me?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer

cheesetime said:


> Quick noob question... I tried to post a pic via tapa talk to my post above but it wouldn't let me. Said I have not posted enough. I looked for forum rules but couldn't find anything. Can anyone shed light on this for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


1) The Forums were having a tremendous problem with spammers, so they've instituted a 10-post minimum for just about everything. Please don't take it personally-- keep on truckin' and you'll be there in no time. Graphics should work but your posts won't be editable right away.

2) I urge you-- the desktop version of the website is by far the best, the mobile version is fine, but the tapatalk version is utter garbage for most everything involving images on Android.


----------



## yankeexpress

Don't like tapatalk, on an iPad have used the website via Safari from the beginning, works great.


----------



## Pato_Lucas

cheesetime said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The 96B128, does this has the sweeping hands?, it's tempting at $100


----------



## cheesetime

Pato_Lucas said:


> The 96B128, does this has the sweeping hands?, it's tempting at $100


Yes, sweeping second hand.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue

Pato_Lucas said:


> The 96B128, does this has the sweeping hands?, it's tempting at $100


Where do you see it at $100? That is an awesome price.


----------



## Pete_JBK

Bodyblue said:


> Where do you see it at $100? That is an awesome price.


On ebay right now ... Watch Superstore ... I'd buy one myself but they don't ship to Oz


----------



## Tomas472

Here's a quick link to the Bulova site where all the current 262 kHz / Precisionist watches are shown.

Keep in mind that the list prices, the MSRP, are generally higher that the "street prices" you will actually encounter.

Sometimes much higher...

Ultra High Frequeny


----------



## Pato_Lucas

Bodyblue said:


> Where do you see it at $100? That is an awesome price.


Here's the first ebay auction I found.

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B128 Precisionist Claremont Brown Leather Watch 042429464759 | eBay

This sunday I got the 96B229 while I was visiting my mom in Mexico, Sears had it on $200 and I'm charged on January, crazy deal.


----------



## mjbernier

My two Precisionists have already been covered by others in earlier posts, so I won't try to add them here.

So Bulova dropped the "Precisionist" name in favor of this new "262KHz" label? When did that happen? I guess "Precisionist" is sort of hard to fit on smaller dials.

Mike


----------



## watchninja123

Is there any Bulova precisionist or accutron watch with a 40mm dial? If so, I would like to get one haha. most of their watches tend be to 42mm and up


----------



## richterto

Love the concept of a sweeping second hand on a quartz watch. For the chronograph models, does only the small seconds hand sweep? What about when the chronograph function is engaged? Does the large second hand sweep as well or does it tick?


----------



## Pete_JBK

richterto said:


> Love the concept of a sweeping second hand on a quartz watch. For the chronograph models, does only the small seconds hand sweep? What about when the chronograph function is engaged? Does the large second hand sweep as well or does it tick?


Hi richerto.

On the Precisionist chronograph models, the large seconds hand sweeps when in "time-mode". When you press the button at the 8 o'clock position it changes the watch in to "chronograph-mode" and the large seconds hand then moves to the 12 o'cock position ready for you to begin timing. In "chronograph-mode" there is no "normal seconds hand" working - the large seconds hand now registers the elapsed seconds, one at a time - no sweep. The small dials are for elapsed hours, minutes, tenths of seconds, hundredths of seconds and thousandths of seconds!!

--Pete


----------



## Bubbalouie

Glad to see a thread devoted to Bulova. Not sure if you know this, but Bulova has moved their US HQ to the Empire State Building. At least they are back in the city where Bulova was born. A Snorkel will be my first Bulova while I wait for the Moonwatch.


----------



## jrosado3

Love mine. have the same model as OP coming my way. Only wish this movement had been on this model


----------



## moneysworth

The Bulova Story: 

In 1875, a young Czech immigrant named Joseph Bulova set up shop in New York City, and a legendary American watch brand was born. Bulova was trained as a jeweler, and his expertise carried over into his watchmaking career, which began around 1911 with boudoir clocks and pocket watches, and soon evolved to include what was then one of the latest and most fashionable technological innovations: the wristwatch. 

Bulova introduced its first line of wristwatches in 1919. The company grew and prospered, and soon early radio and television ads were declaring, "America runs on Bulova time." In the 1950s, continuing its legacy of innovation, Bulova introduced Accutron, the first electronic watch, and the first breakthrough in timekeeping technology in over 300 years. The Accutron timing mechanism was later adapted for use by NASA computers and a Bulova timer was even placed on the moon to control transmissions of data. Bulova timepieces have kept official time aboard Air Force One and have also served as official timepieces for U.S. Olympic teams. 

Today, Bulova maintains its tradition of excellence in technology and design, offering a diverse collection of beautiful precision timepieces for every occasion.

Pretty good resume' I'd say. Maybe good enough for at least a sub-forum ?

Lets keep the posts coming. Don't want the mod's to forget about us...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Yeah, let's keep spamming every Bulova thread with the same cut and paste. (Please don't)


----------



## Pete_JBK

Bradjhomes said:


> Yeah, let's keep spamming every Bulova thread with the same cut and paste. (Please don't)


He's just trying to get his "moneys worth" ;-)


----------



## moneysworth

Bradjhomes said:


> Yeah, let's keep spamming every Bulova thread with the same cut and paste. (Please don't)


Better than just writing "bump"... Maybe if we got a Bulova forum...


----------



## Bradjhomes

moneysworth said:


> Better than just writing "bump"... Maybe if we got a Bulova forum...


Maybe you'd post it there several times too?

As I'm sure you already know the request has already been noted and was put for discussion (you posted in that thread, so you do know). Stamping your feet until you get your way might not be be best method to employ.

Especially while things are progressing. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=22341202


----------



## Skeptical

I think we'd all be fine with a few more Bulova posts here if they had a purpose, but I don't think we need another subforum, and we really don't need repetitive posts trying to drum up support after an admin already said there wouldn't be one.


----------



## zippofan

As always, sub-forums divide the membership, leading to lower traffic in the specialty sub-forum. No matter how popular the watch company, it's usually inevitable.

Z


----------



## Gilby

A Bulova sub-forum would be a ghost town. You're better off posting Bulova related threads here in f71. When I first started out here I hung out a lot in the Hamilton forum... not much going on there... I would think Bulova would have even less traffic.


----------



## Bubbalouie

The American brands of old besides Bulova were Ball and Hamilton. Bulova was always flying under the radar until 1958 when Gen. Omar Bradley joined Bulova and became chairman of the board. en. radley was influencial in designng watch for militry personnel during the Vietnam War. Accutron was introduced in 1960 and played an integral role in the early days of NASA, which led to the introduction of the Spaceview, Astronaut, and the one worn by David Scott which is referred to as the Moonwatch.

What's ironic about the Moonwatch is Omega will always be known as the watch that went to the moon. Any Omega Speedmaster issued by NASA is always and forever the property of the United States government, unless they expressly gift it to someone, which doesn't happen often. That means that every single Omega Speedmaster that ever made it into the space, much more so onto the moon, belongs to Uncle Sam. That, in turn, means that the chance to own a watch that has _been to the moon_ is not something that will happen. David Scott was a member of Apollo 15, and he wore a Bulova chronograph while on the moon. Omega no longer has bragging rights as the only watch that went to the moon.

I thought all of you would enjoy a little Bulova history.


----------



## Pato_Lucas

jrosado3 said:


> View attachment 6047154


That black and orange strap is gorgeous, where did you get it?



Bradjhomes said:


> Yeah, let's keep spamming every Bulova thread with the same cut and paste. (Please don't)


I just prefer to say that Bulova is the Patek Phillipe of the working class 



Bradjhomes said:


> Maybe you'd post it there several times too?
> 
> As I'm sure you already know the request has already been noted and was put for discussion (you posted in that thread, so you do know). Stamping your feet until you get your way might not be be best method to employ.
> 
> Especially while things are progressing.
> Why is Bulova not included in this forum section ? - Page 6


Yeah, what better way to convince the mods than spamming all treads?

I'm being sarcastic, BTW



zippofan said:


> As always, sub-forums divide the membership, leading to lower traffic in the specialty sub-forum. No matter how popular the watch company, it's usually inevitable.
> 
> Z


And that's not necessarily a bad thing, I visit everyday F71 but the brand forums only in a weekly basis just to make sure I'm not missing an interesting conversation in a subject that I like. No all forums need to be a revolving door.


----------



## moneysworth

Bradjhomes said:


> Maybe you'd post it there several times too?
> 
> As I'm sure you already know the request has already been noted and was put for discussion (you posted in that thread, so you do know). Stamping your feet until you get your way might not be be best method to employ.
> Especially while things are progressing.Why is Bulova not included in this forum section ? - Page 6


Just following up... On the progress that is.


----------



## moneysworth

Skeptical said:


> I think we'd all be fine with a few more Bulova posts here if they had a purpose, but I don't think we need another subforum, and we really don't need repetitive posts trying to drum up support after an admin already said there wouldn't be one.





Gilby said:


> A Bulova sub-forum would be a ghost town. You're better off posting Bulova related threads here in f71. When I first started out here I hung out a lot in the Hamilton forum... not much going on there... I would think Bulova would have even less traffic.


You guys are clueless. Bulova is brand with a great history. There are at least five brand forums that could be axed or combined. Why not put all the Swatch watches in one forum ? There are multiple ways to get this done. We're not even asking for a single forum. A sub-forum will do fine. I mean Orient, Cartier, Montblanc, Hublot... These forums are smoking hot. Does anybody really own a TWCO ? You actually don't think that Bulova won't pull more traffic than these dogs ? With the upcoming Moonwatch release. Bulova has nowhere to go but up. Its a travesty that they haven't had at least a sub-forum on here. Long overdue. I mean Orient ? Really ??? Its own forum ? What an insult to Bulova.


----------



## moneysworth

Bubbalouie said:


> The American brands of old besides Bulova were Ball and Hamilton. Bulova was always flying under the radar until 1958 when Gen. Omar Bradley joined Bulova and became chairman of the board. en. radley was influencial in designng watch for militry personnel during the Vietnam War. Accutron was introduced in 1960 and played an integral role in the early days of NASA, which led to the introduction of the Spaceview, Astronaut, and the one worn by David Scott which is referred to as the Moonwatch.
> 
> What's ironic about the Moonwatch is Omega will always be known as the watch that went to the moon. Any Omega Speedmaster issued by NASA is always and forever the property of the United States government, unless they expressly gift it to someone, which doesn't happen often. That means that every single Omega Speedmaster that ever made it into the space, much more so onto the moon, belongs to Uncle Sam. That, in turn, means that the chance to own a watch that has _been to the moon_ is not something that will happen. David Scott was a member of Apollo 15, and he wore a Bulova chronograph while on the moon. Omega no longer has bragging rights as the only watch that went to the moon.
> 
> I thought all of you would enjoy a little Bulova history.


Fact is, the reason why the government is hiding those Omegas (probably in Area 51) is because they all broke. Crystals fell off etc etc. The Bulova's were the only watches that came back working. Thats why they were preferred by the astronauts.


----------



## Iliyan

moneysworth said:


> Fact is, the reason why the government is hiding those Omegas (probably in Area 51) is because they all broke. Crystals fell off etc etc. The Bulova's were the only watches that came back working. Thats why they were preferred by the astronauts.


----------



## moneysworth

Skeptical said:


> I think we'd all be fine with a few more Bulova posts here if they had a purpose, but I don't think we need another subforum, and we really don't need repetitive posts trying to drum up support after an admin already said there wouldn't be one.


Think you might want to read this Mr.Anti-Bulova forum guy.

Why is Bulova not included in this forum section ?


----------



## Gilby

moneysworth said:


> You guys are clueless. Bulova is brand with a great history. There are at least five brand forums that could be axed or combined. Why not put all the Swatch watches in one forum ? There are multiple ways to get this done. We're not even asking for a single forum. A sub-forum will do fine. I mean Orient, Cartier, Montblanc, Hublot... These forums are smoking hot. Does anybody really own a TWCO ? You actually don't think that Bulova won't pull more traffic than these dogs ? With the upcoming Moonwatch release. Bulova has nowhere to go but up. Its a travesty that they haven't had at least a sub-forum on here. Long overdue. I mean Orient ? Really ??? Its own forum ? What an insult to Bulova.


Clueless? Calm down buddy, no one is knocking Bulova as a company or making claims against their history. I stand by my statement that if there was a sub-forum dedicated to Bulova it would get minimal traffic. Claiming that Bulova wouldn't be the sub-forum with the least traffic doesn't make a strong argument I agree that many of the brand forums could be axed. As for Orient though I highly doubt that Bulova would receive more traffic than Orient. Orient has a cult following here that Bulova can not yet claim. I do think that combining Citizen and Bulova and Seiko and Orient makes sense, I never understood why Citizen and Seiko were lumped especially when that sub-forum claims so much traffic.


----------



## moneysworth

Gilby said:


> Clueless? Calm down buddy, no one is knocking Bulova as a company or making claims against their history. I stand by my statement that if there was a sub-forum dedicated to Bulova it would get minimal traffic. Claiming that Bulova wouldn't be the sub-forum with the least traffic doesn't make a strong argument I agree that many of the brand forums could be axed. As for Orient though I highly doubt that Bulova would receive more traffic than Orient. Orient has a cult following here that Bulova can not yet claim. I do think that combining Citizen and Bulova and Seiko and Orient makes sense, I never understood why Citizen and Seiko were lumped especially when that sub-forum claims so much traffic.


Cult following... Quack, cause they're cheap minor league ratty Seiko's. Not even in the same league as Bulova. What innovations did Orient make to change the history of watchmaking ? There has been just as much traffic about the pending Bulova sub-forum and the upcoming Moon-watch release lately then the whole last month on the Orient forum. 
I do agree that since Citizen unfortunately has become Bulova's parent company, its only logical that they get put together. Even though the powers that be don't seem to think so. Putting Orient back under Seiko would be wise because they should've never gave them a forum in the first place. Then all would be right with the world.


----------



## brentrice1

Man...if only they could introduce a solar powered precisionist movement a la Citizen Eco...



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Understood - I have a 'No Quartz' collection rule, and since I like the look of some Bulova watches I'm mentally trying to see if they can somehow slide through the 'Quartz But Not Really Quartz' loophole that Spring Drive slips through


----------



## moneysworth

brentrice1 said:


> Man...if only they could introduce a solar powered precisionist movement a la Citizen Eco...


I think that would be the beginning of the end of Bulova. As of right now, I applaud Citizen for pretty much leaving a good thing alone. Meaning that Citizen and Bulova have pretty much continued to operate as their own separate entities. When you start combining technology, that will go in the toilet. Look what they did to Wittnauer. A once proud Swiss brand in its own right that was acquired by Bulova in 2001 has now been lost among the sea of Japanese quartz bling watches due to Citizen's involvement. 
I've had several Eco-Drives in the past. Not a fan. Having to keep my watch on a window sill when I'm not wearing it. I'll take a battery anytime.


----------



## ctt1760

While taking a wrist shot for another thread here on WUS, I noticed that my Bulove hasn't gained/lost even 1 second
during my 1 month ownership. Pretty good for a $230 watch.

BTW, I really like its smooth second hand and the new Surveyor style. I've been wearing this watch almost exclusively
since buying it a month ago. Bravo Bulova

The watch next to the Bulova is a WWVB radio synced watch, accurate to the second.


----------



## moneysworth

ctt1760 said:


> While taking a wrist shot for another thread here on WUS, I noticed that my Bulove hasn't gained/lost even 1 second
> during my 1 month ownership.


I'm not surprised... I use mine to set my automatics when I wear them. Nice piece.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

This thread has been moved to the ABC sub-forum at the OP's request.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## mannal

First post on F705


----------



## ÜberUhr

*Just arrived - Bulova Accutron II Telluride 96B216
*


----------



## Sevenmack

The Big Blue. One of my favorites in my collection. Not only is it not gaudy, it is versatile and understated. Wear it in great health.


















sprintamx said:


> Forgive the hairy arm . . .
> 
> Here's my first Bulova. It may be considered one of the more gaudy examples, but I think it actually presents in a rather understated way. It does not wear as large as one might think, but it is hefty. The bracelet is excellent and the case is finished well. Overall this is a fun piece.


----------



## DCLion

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Just got a Precisionist 96B159







I love the watch and so far extremely accurate but having some trouble setting the time so that when the second hand hits the 12, the minute hand is lined up with the minute markers. I guess there's some play there but they tell you you should only move the minute hand clockwise when setting the time. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## ManOnTime

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



DCLion said:


> I love the watch and so far extremely accurate but having some trouble setting the time so that when the second hand hits the 12, the minute hand is lined up with the minute markers. I guess there's some play there but they tell you you should only move the minute hand clockwise when setting the time. Anybody else have this problem?


"They" who? Does it specifically say that in the instructions?

When setting a watch I always go past the time I want to set to by about 5-10 minutes and then come back to the correct time to account for any lash that might be in the gear train. Seems to be pretty effective.


----------



## DCLion

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



matlobi said:


> "They" who? Does it specifically say that in the instructions?
> 
> When setting a watch I always go past the time I want to set to by about 5-10 minutes and then come back to the correct time to account for any lash that might be in the gear train. Seems to be pretty effective.


That's what I've always done, also--very effective. The instructions weren't clear and the salesperson said hands should only go forward so I called Bulova just to make sure (didn't want to hurt something by moving minute hand backwards) and they said the hands should always be moved forward. I don't think they were too knowledgable though. (I actually called twice) They never heard of "play" in the gears and said if that's the case something must be wrong with it. They also said if you don't do it very often, it should be OK.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



DCLion said:


> Just got a Precisionist 96B159
> I love the watch and so far extremely accurate but having some trouble setting the time so that when the second hand hits the 12, the minute hand is lined up with the minute markers. I guess there's some play there but they tell you you should only move the minute hand clockwise when setting the time. Anybody else have this problem?


Funny, the old Accutron 218 movement documentation that came with mine recommended hacking the seconds hand at 60, then setting the time five minutes ahead and backing it up to the proper time and pushing the crown in when the reference clock hit 60. I've been doing this each time it gets reset and it's worked beautifully.


----------



## CristobalGordo

Sevenmack said:


> The Big Blue. One of my favorites in my collection. Not only is it not gaudy, it is versatile and understated. Wear it in great health.
> 
> View attachment 6572018
> 
> View attachment 6572026


If a watch isn't gaudy normally you don't have to tell people it isn't gaudy. And this watch...let's see- big useless screws on the dial, bright colors, and odd honeycomb pattern, crown guards with more screws- this is a gaudy watch.


----------



## DCLion

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Funny, the old Accutron 218 movement documentation that came with mine recommended hacking the seconds hand at 60, then setting the time five minutes ahead and backing it up to the proper time and pushing the crown in when the reference clock hit 60. I've been doing this each time it gets reset and it's worked beautifully.


That's interesting. And I can't believe it would hurt anything to do that.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



DCLion said:


> That's interesting. And I can't believe it would hurt anything to do that.


At any rate, with Daylight Savings Time coming up, it's the perfect chance to give it a go. I can't stand it when the seconds hand and minutes hand don't line up on the marks.

To keep vaguely on topic for the thread, isn't this pretty?


----------



## boga

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



matlobi said:


> "They" who? Does it specifically say that in the instructions?
> When setting a watch I always go past the time I want to set to by about 5-10 minutes and then come back to the correct time to account for any lash that might be in the gear train. Seems to be pretty effective.


I just do the opposite: I try to move backwards the hands as less as possible (I thought this was the best thing to do). I set the seconds hand at twelve, and wait some minutes before. Then, at 00s, I set the minutes hand on time.


----------



## DCLion

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



boga said:


> I just do the opposite: I try to move backwards the hands as less as possible (I thought this was the best thing to do). I set the seconds hand at twelve, and wait some minutes before. Then, at 00s, I set the minutes hand on time.


So you're saying you only move the minutes hand clockwise when setting the time? Do you have any trouble with the minute hand not lining up with the markers? Which watch do you have?


----------



## SPDMIDTOWN

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

I just bought a Bulova 98B256 rose gold and I cant seem to find this model except on amazon USA and a 98G256 amazon.uk Is this a discontinued model ?
The watch has the model# b256 but online and at bulova.com it does not seem to exist. Does anyone know if there is a write up on this model


----------



## SPDMIDTOWN

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

the 98B256 MODEL BOLUVA
View attachment 7492898


----------



## RoscoP

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

I want to buy a 262hz for my brother, I'm looking for a very clean design, he is in his mid 20s.


----------



## SPDMIDTOWN

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

new to wearing Bulova and really pleased with my 98b256 Not really sure what model year this is and cant find this model# on Bulova


----------



## Calzone2761

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

just received mine today; love the sweeping seconds hand and the resemblance to the Panerai Radiomir


----------



## DCLion

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

This watch is really the most incredible watch I've ever owned. I set it almost 2 weeks ago for DST and the amount of change, the delta, from that time is 0.00 seconds. At least it's too small to detect. It was dead-on when I set it and it's exactly that now. Just unbelievable.
View attachment 7563330


----------



## Drak

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Yeah, looks very good on any NATO strap too.


----------



## Tomas472

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Just noticed a few minutes ago that the Bulova 262 KHz "Military" line *does not* show up in the 2016 Bulova catalog...

I also see that a number of sellers have them on sale right now at really good prices. Especially the 96B230.

Example: Bulova Classic Leather Mens Watch 96B230


----------



## karesz501

I have a 96B230 on the way and been very excited about it already.

This will be my first quartz watch after like 20 years.... what a change! 

Bought it for USD 110 (!!!), what a deal!

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## TeeRite

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



TeeRite said:


> I have one and see an Accutron II in my future


I now also have these


----------



## karesz501

A quicky after the watch arrived to the office.

First impressions:
-slim and fits comfortable on my 7" wrist
-has a screw-down crown (did not expect that, its great)
-movement of seconds hand is AMAZING, really!
-extremely good value for the money


----------



## theretroshave

I just received mine yesterday, I'm already considering a second. I highly recommend the Bulova 96B230 to anyone considering a UHF/Precisionist. I couldn't agree more with what an outstanding value this watch is.


----------



## TradeKraft

I bought this one in Mexico, swapped out the strap with a Crown and Buckle Phalanx and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rivarama

I just got my first analog quartz watch. I can't hear it tick...which is strange. I like the watch more than I thought I would but I don't know if I should keep it.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Rivarama said:


> I just got my first analog quartz watch. I can't hear it tick...which is strange. I like the watch more than I thought I would but I don't know if I should keep it.


The movement "hums" at 262hz. This is a unique Bulova movement.

I read all about it awhile ago. Cool idea.


----------



## Tseg

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



Tomas472 said:


> Just noticed a few minutes ago that the Bulova 262 KHz "Military" line *does not* show up in the 2016 Bulova catalog...


While these are for sale at a good price all over the internet, it would be interesting to know if they are discontinued, and why? A 1 year run? I've placed my order. Let me dream that this might be my first watch that appreciates in value, and a quartz of all things.


----------



## DCLion

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

I've had mine exactly 2 months. Over the 2 months, it's gained 0.5 seconds. Unbelievable!


----------



## Tseg

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Mine finally arrived yesterday and am as pleased as punch.


----------



## rhemmers

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

This has rapidly become one of my favorites in my collection. Exceptional accuracy, great lume and oh my, that smoooooth second hand.


----------



## dan_bsht

I've seen only one moonview and no wrist shots! I'm really considering the black one! Can you guys please share pics if you have it!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Sevenmack

CristobalGordo said:


> If a watch isn't gaudy normally you don't have to tell people it isn't gaudy. And this watch...let's see- big useless screws on the dial, bright colors, and odd honeycomb pattern, crown guards with more screws- this is a gaudy watch.


The good news is that you don't have to wear the watch - and I can ignore your preference for dull watches. [The nice way of telling you to get stuffed.] All the best to you.


----------



## mattmacklind

Just got this in the mail today, love it. Looking out for a leather Nato for it now.


----------



## Askofu

Just got this last week as a gift from a very good friend in Boston, love it on the bracelet and on Da Luca perlon. This is a watch I truly love.















I've ordered a couple of new bands for it, but as I live in the African bush, it'll be a month or more before I get them. Will post pictures as soon as they arrive.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Askofu, enjoy the watch and the incoming strap selection. I'm certain Watchuseek has "forum'ites" from all over the globe, but you certainly quality (in my book anyways) for one of the more interesting, and remote locations. Take care .


Eric
____


----------



## brandon\

mattmacklind said:


> Just got this in the mail today, love it. Looking out for a leather Nato for it now.
> View attachment 8252985


Check out Nato Strap Co and Panatime. They are both running 25% off now with code USA25.

http://natostrapco.com
http://www.panatime.com


----------



## how2collect

My Bulova wrist shot today.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

A little disappointing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Tseg

I love me an accurate watch... < 3 SPY pace through first month.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Tseg said:


> I love me an accurate watch... < 3 SPY pace through first month.


What app is that?
Twixt sort of blows because lining the hands and getting the absolute right and consistent angle. Think it throws the measurements a bunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> What app is that?


My guess is Watch Tracker iOS app. :-d


----------



## robv571

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



yankeexpress said:


> Iconic smooth sweep second hand seals the deal with these for me...
> 
> 97B110





ABud21 said:


> You are the only other person I've seen with this watch. Love the Precisionist line. Dead on still after 2 months. They're a little big, but it's a good size for me. The detail and finish is top notch too, I think.
> View attachment 5229426
> View attachment 5229442
> View attachment 5229458
> View attachment 5229474
> View attachment 5229490


I went to the jewelers today to look for a gift for my Son's wedding. Bought the bride a really nice $1000+ necklace & my GF a Levian ring she has been wanting (if I spent a $1000 on another girl & not her I am in trouble:roll & noticed all watches were 25% off. I bought my son a nice Luminox Navy Seal watch last year & the battery died and he hasn't bothered so I thought a nice Eco-Drive would be nice for him (Got him the Nighthawk). He is an instructor teaching Martial Arts Instructors how to be Instructors/Teachers. A Marine Bruce Lee is what I jokingly call him :-d Anyway I saw this watch and had to bring it home. Will go great with my new Linen suit for the wedding.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

I have always loved the Precisionist UHF movements, this is the latest pickup....I swapped the stock steel band for this shark mesh and I'm digging the look


----------



## robv571




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Sea King 262 kHz on green Zulu...wears very comfortable for a big watch....


----------



## depwnz

I love the sweeping hand & the logo but most bulova wear too big for me (41mm+). Is there any UHF that is 40mm or smaller?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

depwnz said:


> I love the sweeping hand & the logo but most bulova wear too big for me (41mm+). Is there any UHF that is 40mm or smaller?


Bulova Accutron II 96B253 Men's Watch | Bulova
These are a little newer at 40mm. There's also a two-tone version with a bracelet.


----------



## ManOnTime

depwnz said:


> I love the sweeping hand & the logo but most bulova wear too big for me (41mm+). Is there any UHF that is 40mm or smaller?


Look at the Winter Park 96M123. I've seen it for as low as $80 on eBay.









It is marketed as "women's" watch, but is very attractive, in my opinion, and comes in a more conservative/traditional size at 36mm.

Check out Bulova's other women's Precisionists. They make quite a few that would look just fine on a man's wrist.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Snorkel 96B209 on a light brown Ostrich strap


----------



## little_w

OK, here is my Bulova Accutron II Snorkel on a black leather strap with orange stitching. I must say if the watch was about 2mm smaller, it would be near perfect.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

tempted to buy the military uhf for £100 then this cropped up for £70

97B110









Not too sold on square / rectangular watches so this with the same movement, dressy style, rose gold (lacking in my watch box) and that beautiful second hand made me pull the trigger, should arrive this week and I'm so excited.


----------



## Chronopolis

I like that UHF a LOT!

But I was doing a search - as so often forcibly recommended by M. Stuffler :-D - on another model: the MOONVIEW.

Does anyone have any opinion about this model - in whatever color? I saw that one member had posted one - but only a frontal shot.

Just about every pic on the internet shows it dead on straight frontal, NO side views! Arrrgh!
Random pic.

PS: I am dismayed that the price for this MOONVIEW can range from approx $160 to over $500. What the actual F?


----------



## brandon\

^ Amazon has the rotating view.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B205-Accutron-MoonView-Watch/dp/B00I6BN386

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I6BN1Y2/

Here's an ok YouTube vid.






Same thing as Amazon - just on YouTube.
















And here are some good pics.

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=6816126&rid=12189#msg_6816126










https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b206-watch-1681911654.aspx


----------



## MEzz

Got a Snorkel Chrono in yellow. Feels great on the wrist, looks amazing.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## yankeexpress

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> tempted to buy the military uhf for £100 then this cropped up for £70
> 
> 97B110
> 
> View attachment 8502354
> 
> 
> Not too sold on square / rectangular watches so this with the same movement, dressy style, rose gold (lacking in my watch box) and that beautiful second hand made me pull the trigger, should arrive this week and I'm so excited.


It is very comfortable for a large watch. And a perfectly accurate timekeeper.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

yankeexpress said:


> It is very comfortable for a large watch. And a perfectly accurate timekeeper.


It's stuck in the post office untill I can pick it up on Tuesday! That pic looks very very nice!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddyape

Got the Snorkel and the Moon watch for now


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Sea King 96B228 on an unknown, but very comfortable strap


----------



## MDT IT

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

My 262..


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Red, White & Blue for Murica...Happy Independence Day!


----------



## MEzz

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

the 3 amigos


----------



## captainmorbid

Hasn't gotten enough wrist time recently.

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## BevoWatch

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

_I've been thoroughly enjoying mine......






























































b-)​_


----------



## brandon\

^ Awesome dial texture! I like that a lot.


----------



## chptrk67

These Are The Three That I Have For Now, Would Love To Make The Moon Watch My Next One.


----------



## time-man

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



BevoWatch said:


> _I've been thoroughly enjoying mine......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Great looking watch; love the texture on the dial. Is it a current model, and if so which model is it ??


----------



## tmathes

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Is it this model?

http://www.bulova.com/collections/accutron-watches/products/96b253


----------



## minuteman62

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



tmathes said:


> Is it this model?
> 
> Bulova Accutron II 96B253 Men's Watch | Bulova


That would be my guess. I was looking them over earlier.


----------



## rfortson

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



minuteman62 said:


> That would be my guess. I was looking them over earlier.


Saw them at Macy's and they are quite fetching.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## time-man

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



minuteman62 said:


> That would be my guess. I was looking them over earlier.


Thanks, I will have to look into that one!


----------



## BevoWatch

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



tmathes said:


> Is it this model?
> 
> Bulova Accutron II 96B253 Men's Watch | Bulova


Yes, indeed it is. An excellent watch, highly recommended. It looks way better in hand.:-!


----------



## Barry S

Just came across this thread. Here's my UHF collection to date:

It all began last September with this Precisionist Wilton 97B122. Tough to beat a six hand 1/1000 second chronograph. (For cool factor, not practicality!)










It wasn't long before I added this 96B230 Military.










And for my latest addition, I couldn't pass up this Factory Refurbished 96B159 for $75!


----------



## guspech750

Barry S said:


> Just came across this thread. Here's my UHF collection to date:
> 
> It all began last September with this Precisionist Wilton 97B122. Tough to beat a six hand 1/1000 second chronograph. (For cool factor, not practicality!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long before I added this 96B230 Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my latest addition, I couldn't pass up this Factory Refurbished 96B259 for $75!


Love the chrono!

I did not know Bulova made those other Precisionist. Those look fantastic!!

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## time-man

The last one is the 96B252, also available with a blue dial as 96B159. The middle one is not on their site currently, but seems to be very popular, is the 96B230, often referred to as a "military style."


----------



## Barry S

time-man said:


> The last one is the 96B252, also available with a blue dial as 96B159. The middle one is not on their site currently, but seems to be very popular, is the 96B230, often referred to as a "military style."


Sorry, slip of the keyboard. The last one is indeed the blue dial 96B159. (I edited the original post.)

The 96B230 in the middle is very popular -- for good reason -- and unfortunately discontinued. Still available at quite reasonable prices though including refurbished from the same eBay vendor for $95.76

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291701310379

or brand new for $117

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351758055750


----------



## time-man

Barry S said:


> Sorry, slip of the keyboard. The last one is indeed the blue dial 96B159. (I edited the original post.)
> 
> The 96B230 in the middle is very popular -- for good reason -- and unfortunately discontinued. Still available at quite reasonable prices though including refurbished from the same eBay vendor for $95.76
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B230 Military Black Dial Brown Leather Watch | eBay
> 
> or brand new for $117
> 
> Bulova Watch Black Dial Date Quartz Brown Leather Strap 96B230 | eBay


Barry S,
I did not see your posting under the photos with the model info. Sorry I repeated what you had already written!

As to the e-bay refurbished seller, I just received my 96B159 from them. Like new, in the box, (no marks on it) and shipped quickly. (sold out now; apparently they sold 114 of them.) They answered my questions in a friendly and timely manner, and from my limited dealing I would recommend them.


----------



## CLP

Not mine obviously, but I wanted to ask what TYPE of NATO this is called? Most are 1 piece, some are 2, this seems like something like a hybrid with the ends locked into the bars but with the understrap from the top strap still linked through the bottom strap. 

I've seen some pics where this strap looks grey instead of green, but I'm thinking it's just the lighting of the image. 

It'd be interesting to see what this would look like with a grey or black strap of the same style, or even one with a bit of red striping or stitching in it, to compliment the dial.

I photoshopped the strap to make it black with red accents, just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Wolfsatz

It looks like a regular Nato (it goes underneath) The other option is perlon.. which is usually a 2 piece and does not go underneath.

***
I see what you mean.

Bulova calls it 'Hook and Loop" from the moon watch.



> This strap version also comes with a velcro-style "hook and loop" black fabric strap with thick metal hardware and a brown leather patch which has the 262 kHz speed of the quartz movement along with the original Apollo 15 mission date.


http://www.ablogtowatch.com/bulova-moon-watch/


----------



## atarione

got my first bulova today (early birthday gift from my wife) Moonwatch special edition...

pretty much in love with this watch so far..


----------



## freddirty

I have one, it not a nato but a nylon strap. For the better understanding:


----------



## CLP

Do you know if Bulova supplys these in black or grey? Or just green?


----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddirty

C Perry said:


> Do you know if Bulova supplys these in black or grey? Or just green?


I don't know, these are comes with 96b229. Personally I don't like it, replaced with nato or custom made leather strap with butterfly clasp.

Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N920C eszközömről


----------



## CLP

I don't mind it , but I'd be tempted to dye it black to match the dial more if a darker one was not available.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Adding some color on a cloudy Friday morning in Texas...


----------



## karesz501

Putting the diver on a Hirsch robby. What a change!


----------



## Barry S

karesz501 said:


> Putting the diver on a Hirsch robby. What a change!


That's the strap that should have come with that watch!


----------



## CristobalGordo

I had the Snorkel and the Surveyor briefly. They were too big but I loved the movement. I got this one and it's a keeper! They finally won me over with this design. It's right on the edge for me size-wise but it has a relatively short lug to lug so it wears fine. As many have observed, only the Spring Drive can surpass the smooth sweep. A Grand Seiko with an SD is, what? $5000? And this Bulova is around $100? Yes, please!

By the way, I love that Tudor Black Bay-like distressed bomber jacket leather strap someone had it on in an earlier post. Goes great with it.


----------



## branford

I, too, love my Bulova military-style Precisionist. I cannot understand why they discontinued the line, yet some others remain. I guess Bulova wants to focus on _much_ larger and/or more complicated styles.

I also have a small wrist (6.25"), and despite its 42mm size, the watch fits me surprising well with no overhang. It's such a good fit, I'm tempted to try the new chronograph that's comparatively much smaller than the other models (although hardly small).


----------



## skorpyo

Is that strap really thin? I like the look a lot but don't like thin nato type straps


----------



## Pato_Lucas

branford said:


> I, too, love my Bulova military-style Precisionist. I cannot understand why they discontinued the line, yet some others remain. I guess Bulova wants to focus on _much_ larger and/or more complicated styles.
> 
> I also have a small wrist (6.25"), and despite its 42mm size, the watch fits me surprising well with no overhang. It's such a good fit, I'm tempted to try the new chronograph that's comparatively much smaller than the other models (although hardly small).


My guess is the wanted to rebrand it as Accutron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

My only Bulova, until my moon watch comes next week...


----------



## karesz501

Pato_Lucas said:


> My guess is the wanted to rebrand it as Accutron
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would make a lot of sense actually..... but they could do it in like a heartbeat, not?

I sincerely hope they do release them with an updated movement (solar or kinetic) by then.

I still love both of my UHF-s, and eventually would get the moon watch as well.

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## Tseg

branford said:


> I, too, love my Bulova military-style Precisionist. I cannot understand why they discontinued the line, yet some others remain. I guess Bulova wants to focus on _much_ larger and/or more complicated styles.
> 
> I also have a small wrist (6.25"), and despite its 42mm size, the watch fits me surprising well with no overhang. It's such a good fit, I'm tempted to try the new chronograph that's comparatively much smaller than the other models (although hardly small).


This watch is destined to become amazingly collectable... one of these years when they actually stop selling it online for $100. For it being discontinued, there sure is a lot of inventory floating around.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Back to day work with this gorgeous affordable.
You know it the moment you see it. At least that's what it did to me.









I then look even closer to confirm it.









It is indeed, so it's meant to be.









Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ExplorerK

BevoWatch said:


>


I love how the strap matches the laguiole!
Also, amazing dial!


----------



## tayloreuph

ExplorerK said:


> I love how the strap matches the laguiole!
> Also, amazing dial!


How else did you think he knew?!?

Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## karesz501

BevoWatch said:


> _Back to day work with this gorgeous affordable.
> You know it the moment you see it. At least that's what it did to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then look even closer to confirm it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, so it's meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
> b-)​_


Beautiful timepiece and a lovely match on that strap!

Which model is this UHF? I might as well add this to my UHF collection


----------



## Robotaz

karesz501 said:


> Beautiful timepiece and a lovely match on that strap!
> 
> Which model is this UHF? I might as well add this to my UHF collection


http://www.bulova.com/collections/accutron-watches/products/96b253


----------



## BevoWatch

karesz501 said:


> Beautiful timepiece and a lovely match on that strap!
> 
> Which model is this UHF? I might as well add this to my UHF collection


Thanks, it's the 96B253. Love it!


----------



## karesz501

BevoWatch said:


> Thanks, it's the 96B253. Love it!


Thanks for all the info, I will keep my eyes open to grab one!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

And here it is....


----------



## Relo60

Bulova Precisionist 96B158.


----------



## DougG

Only one Bulova in my collection so far, the 96B158. Next on my list is the Moon Watch - I was _this_ close to buying one earlier in the week but opted to wait a few weeks. October purchase likely.


----------



## Houls

Here is my 96B207 MoonView next to my Hamilton Khaki Field with ETA 2824-2.

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qr657l5pma1koo/IMG_1020.MOV?dl=0[/video]


----------



## brandon\

^ Are you mooning us?


----------



## dchapma1

Nice watch and a great picture.


----------



## ivanwilder

mine says hi ;-)


----------



## cary9719

Bought the Bulova 96B230 military watch off of Amazon at an unbelievable price. It was listed at $92 which is a great price, however Amazon offered to take off $50 if I apply for their credit card, which I did. Arrived within 4 days and received it yesterday. It is a beautiful watch and of course accurate with the 262KHZ movement. This will be my daily wear.


----------



## omegagmt

I'm in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## yankeexpress

Just the Bulova chronos


----------



## wongthian2

on balcony ledge by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Knives and Lint

I purchased the Military and liked it so much that I ended up with three Snorkels within a month.


----------



## branford

I've been so happy with my 96B230 that decided to get the 96B231. It's even better looking in person.

Although the chrono doesn't have the large sweeping regular seconds hand, it still sweeps in chrono mode. The small seconds is also still smoother than most quartz watches as it beats twice per second, instead of once.

I bought both the watches for a whopping $100 each, and they're the best bang for my buck in a long while.

It's a real shame that Bulova cancelled the model line.









** Pardon my crummy photo. The camera on my phone stinks, and I have the photography skills of a meth-addicted baboon.


----------



## Elkins45

I have the moonwatch, a 96B230 and a 96B231. Has anyone cracked one of these open to see what battery they use? Google hasn't supplied an answer to that question within the first few pages.


----------



## branford

Elkins45 said:


> I have the moonwatch, a 96B230 and a 96B231. Has anyone cracked one of these open to see what battery they use? Google hasn't supplied an answer to that question within the first few pages.


I would love to get the moonwatch, but unfortunately it's far too large for my small 6.25" wrists.

As to your questions, I believe the Bulova UHF watches use a CR2016 battery, although they certainly don't make that information easily available absent opening a watch.

The battery type was indicated in the Bulova Wikipedia article as well as an online blurb about the Precisionist movement.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulova

Bulova Caliber P102 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com


----------



## kevin_b1

Moon watch for me



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Joining the party.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## freddyb

Did we ever figure out why some of the Accurton II Snorkel non-chronos have the "262 kHz" label on the dial, and others do not?
Seems far more common without the label. I prefer it with.

From little_w:








Mine:


----------



## vanilla.coffee

I would like to tip my hat to member 'BevoWatch' for the inspiration for my latest Accutron ll 
This is a simply stunning looking watch and a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericcomposer72

vanilla.coffee said:


> I would like to tip my hat to member 'BevoWatch' for the inspiration for my latest Accutron ll
> This is a simply stunning looking watch and a keeper.


That may be my favorite Accutron II I've seen, to date. You wear it well! How does it wear, size-wise? About how big is your wrist?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Here is my Bulova 262khz collection in the order that I acquired them.

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183









Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131









Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251








​


----------



## vanilla.coffee

ericcomposer72 said:


> That may be my favorite Accutron II I've seen, to date. You wear it well! How does it wear, size-wise? About how big is your wrist?


Quite small, just 6.75 but this fits perfectly across the wrist for me.


----------



## Seiko4Life

New addition: Bulova Moon Watch (re-issue). 262 kHz ultra high-frequency quartz movement with sweeping chronograph second hand! Amazing!
Along with the Movado Datron Automatic Chronograph (re-issue).
Re-issue combination! Excellent pieces!
Would anyone happen to know if the chrono second hand moves at 16 or 8 beats per second? Does the Moon Watch operate at the same parameters as the Precisionist line of Bulovas' being a UHF 262kHz movement?


----------



## freddyb

I believe it is the same as the Accutron II in the Snorkel Chrono version.


----------



## Vlciudoli

A stunning watch. Can't find one at a UK dealer....


----------



## JDom58

vanilla.coffee said:


> I would like to tip my hat to member 'BevoWatch' for the inspiration for my latest Accutron ll
> This is a simply stunning looking watch and a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is gorgeous!!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## yankeexpress

Seiko4Life said:


> Would anyone happen to know if the chrono second hand moves at 16 or 8 beats per second? Does the Moon Watch operate at the same parameters as the Precisionist line of Bulovas' being a UHF 262kHz movement?


8 bps chrono, it is not a smooth Precisionist, it is a 262 like the Accutron II.

96b237 Snorkel chrono Accutron II 262kHz


----------



## GirchyGirchy

The trio:

_DSC9379 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

_DSC9419 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr


----------



## KROG

My big blue. That is surely an appropriate name. Every time I think "This watch is too big for me" I look at it and realize how gorgeous it is and then there's that mesmerizing second hand.


----------



## DCLion

Here's mine:


----------



## Adept




----------



## topol2

Sea King on Strapcode Super Engineer II


----------



## Jaysembhi

Been wanting this one a while, finally proud owner and loving it. Put on rally strap for now as new bracelet need to be shortened.


----------



## QWatchQ

Wilton was my first....in the mist.

Then recently the Moonwatch.


----------



## CamelJockey

what model # is this? I want it!!



vanilla.coffee said:


> I would like to tip my hat to member 'BevoWatch' for the inspiration for my latest Accutron ll
> This is a simply stunning looking watch and a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madscientist24

CamelJockey said:


> what model # is this? I want it!!


96b253


----------



## Wolfsatz

Just got this Snorkel via a trade. WoW.. very impressed with the quality of this piece. I am in love!!!

20170304_170843 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CamelJockey

Is the movement similar to that of the Moon watch, where the second hand doesn't move, only when the chrono is turned on? I'd prefer it if it was like the Precisionist watches, with the sweeping second hand



Wolfsatz said:


> Just got this Snorkel via a trade. WoW.. very impressed with the quality of this piece. I am in love!!!
> 
> 20170304_170843 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## boga

CamelJockey said:


> Is the movement similar to that of the Moon watch, where the second hand doesn't move, only when the chrono is turned on? I'd prefer it if it was like the Precisionist watches, with the sweeping second hand


The second hand moves on the Moonwatch, but only the small second hand one. And not in the sweeping mode like with the Precisionist.
Here I show one picture of both, together. The Precisionist is mine. The Moonwatch (unfortunately).....no


----------



## boga

CamelJockey said:


> Is the movement similar to that of the Moon watch, where the second hand doesn't move, only when the chrono is turned on? I'd prefer it if it was like the Precisionist watches, with the sweeping second hand


The second hand moves on the Moonwatch, but only the small second hand one (without turning on the chrono). And not in the sweeping mode like with the Precisionist.

Here I show one picture of both, together. The Precisionist is mine. The Moonwatch (unfortunately).....no.


----------



## WuStig

Received today.
Really love this watch


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Wolfsatz

CamelJockey said:


> Is the movement similar to that of the Moon watch, where the second hand doesn't move, only when the chrono is turned on? I'd prefer it if it was like the Precisionist watches, with the sweeping second hand


I heard from someone else in WUS that this is the same movement as the Moon Watch.

The bottom sub dial are the seconds. The yellow hand with the Tuning Fork is the chrono seconds. The top right dial only spins for 30 seconds to conserve battery.

Here's how it looks compared to the 7750 Auto movement ... link to video...

20170307_174553 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ultra7k

GirchyGirchy said:


> The trio:
> 
> _DSC9379 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr
> 
> 9419 by Girchy Girchy, on FlickrOTE]
> 
> What is the model # on that middle chrono? It speaks to me!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

ultra7k said:


> What is the model # on that middle chrono? It speaks to me!


It doesn't exist...you need to purchase the 98B231 for the silver case, as well as the 98B245 for the black dial, then swap the movements:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-uhf-military-chrono-movement-swap-98b231-245-a-4032098.html


----------



## Elkins45

KROG said:


> My big blue. That is surely an appropriate name. Every time I think "This watch is too big for me" I look at it and realize how gorgeous it is and then there's that mesmerizing second hand.


What model is this? What a beauty!


----------



## PetWatch

Elkins45 said:


> What model is this? What a beauty!


98B224


----------



## karesz501

My Moonwatch travelled to Nice with us 😉


----------



## rzapalac

karesz501 said:


> My Moonwatch travelled to Nice with us 😉


Have one on a bracelet on the way to me as we speak. Can't wait to get it!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

:think:


----------



## Lemaniac40

Running perfect after syncing with www.Nist.gov over 3 months ago. Great watch , too big for me.


----------



## rzapalac

As far as I am concerned, Bulova is firmly in the middle of their comeback! There was a long time that they had moved into fashion watch (i.e., Michael Kors) territory for me. Proud to say that it appears to changing for the better. I hope they keep up the momentum!

Picked up two that were delivered this week - the Moon Watch on bracelet and a Longwood Precisionist in rose/brown.

First, kudos to Bulova designers for making two very comfortable watches! Both of these sit on my wrist very well and have a great profile. Additionally, the finishing is great and I am a big fan of the 262 kHz movements. Now...if their parent company would only take a Precisionist movement and put one in an Ecozilla... 😊

At any rate, here are some quick wrist shots. Couldn't be happier with them...especially because to get both, I paid just a bit over $500! Now that's a deal! 🖒




























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

blue Lobster 96b232


----------



## belgianmoonwatch




----------



## jimwvisi

Here is my new 98B245 with a 2 second exposure showing the chronograph seconds sweeping at 8 ticks per second and the small seconds at 2 ticks per second. I'm loving this watch! Now I really want a blue lobster.







Here is it with a .6 second exposure showing the chrono small second hand whirling away.









And here it is on the wrist.


----------



## MDT IT

hi


----------



## yankeexpress

Love the smooth sweep on these 3-hand Accutron II watches










Have 2 Surveyor 3-handers incoming, blue and black.


----------



## Andy D

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



Tomas472 said:


> Just noticed a few minutes ago that the Bulova 262 KHz "Military" line *does not* show up in the 2016 Bulova catalog...
> 
> I also see that a number of sellers have them on sale right now at really good prices. Especially the 96B230.
> 
> Example: Bulova Classic Leather Mens Watch 96B230
> 
> View attachment 7580938


i know your post is old, but can you recommend a dealer with really good prices?

thanks.


----------



## branford

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



Andy D said:


> i know your post is old, but can you recommend a dealer with really good prices?
> 
> thanks.


I purchased both my Bulova military models from Watches Half Price on Ebay without any problems.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens-96B229-Military-UHF-Quartz-Black-Dial-Green-Nylon-Band-Watch-/291891539694

Bulova Men's 98B245 Military Chronograph Quartz Brown Leather Strap Watch | eBay

Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay

They no longer appear to have any of the three hand black with the leather strap in-stock.


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Seiko4Life

My group photo. In my opinion, the best two modern pieces Bulova has come out with at this point. I am thoroughly loving each of them for different reasons! Looking forward to my Bulova Precisionist future!


----------



## yankeexpress

Accutron II Surveyors 96b212, 96b211


----------



## yankeexpress

Seiko4Life said:


> My group photo. In my opinion, the best two modern pieces Bulova has come out with at this point. I am thoroughly loving each of them for different reasons! Looking forward to my Bulova Precisionist future!


Potential buyers need to know that these 2 watches (Moonwatch and Precisionist) do NOT have the same movement.

Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist.

Black Precisionist chrono 98B212 with 16 beat/second sweep second hand
Review video link:






Video review of the Moonwatch:






Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand and 2bps small seconds.






Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:


----------



## little_w

Thanks for the videos! I will add another one: Bulova II Snorkel, detail of the seconds hand (full circle around the dial):


----------



## Seiko4Life

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko4Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> My group photo. In my opinion, the best two modern pieces Bulova has come out with at this point. I am thoroughly loving each of them for different reasons! Looking forward to my Bulova Precisionist future!
> 
> 
> 
> Potential buyers need to know that these 2 watches (Moonwatch and Precisionist) do NOT have the same movement.
> 
> Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:
> 
> "It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."
> 
> Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist.
> 
> Black Precisionist chrono 98B212 with 16 beat/second sweep second hand
> Review video link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video review of the Moonwatch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand and 2bps small seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:
Click to expand...

Excellent information! Bulova is very closed mouthed about their movements and specs. The Bulova Moon Watch's movement runs most similarly to a mechanical movement, because of it's slower beat/second, which makes it more "natural" or authentic to the original chronograph, a mechanical movement (21,600bph?), minus the clearly quartz operating seconds hand at 2bps. Very well executed chronograph in every way. That is the reason I love the Moon Watch and my Precisionist for different reasons. They aren't the same movement in different styled watch cases, they are their completely unique of each other.


----------



## invaderzim

yankeexpress said:


> Potential buyers need to know that these 2 watches (Moonwatch and Precisionist) do NOT have the same movement.
> 
> Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote...


Definitely good information to know!


----------



## Barry S

The latest in my UHF collection, the 96B232 Lobster. An absolutely striking watch in person. It's domed, non AR coated crystal makes it really difficult to get good photos (for amateurs like me.) Stock photos as usual do this watch no justice.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

Picked up a Black Snorkel for $109 in store. I may not keep it, but for that price I figured I'll buy now and think later. Slightly deterred by the domed mineral Crystal, seems like a magnet for bumping on things, and the black color. Does the coating scratch easily? This will be my daily watch for virtually all occasions where I'm not wearing my work watch or my dress watch, so I don't want something today will look all scratched up very quickly.

With those concerns aside,I really am enjoying the watch. The size is great, the second sweep is great, and the internal rotating bezel is lots of fun. I had wanted to have another automatic fill this spot, but given how it'll only be on my wrist 2-3 times per week quartz is more practical.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## little_w

Drudge, that is one fine picture!

I took out Accutron II today... I thought the orange would look good on the sun. And got this sideview shot out of it. I like how the inner bezel number are visible from that angle.


----------



## Drudge

little_w said:


> Drudge, that is one fine picture!


Thank you sir. Sometimes these cellphone cameras are all right


----------



## Seiko4Life

Seiko4Life said:


> New addition: Bulova Moon Watch (re-issue). 262 kHz ultra high-frequency quartz movement with sweeping chronograph second hand! Amazing!
> Along with the Movado Datron Automatic Chronograph (re-issue).
> Re-issue combination! Excellent pieces!
> Would anyone happen to know if the chrono second hand moves at 16 or 8 beats per second? Does the Moon Watch operate at the same parameters as the Precisionist line of Bulovas' being a UHF 262kHz movement?


I have a new strap I got for the Bulova Moonwatch. Looks perfect now, the way it should have been out of the box!
American Made "earth tumbled" C&B 20mm leather NATO strap. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Seiko4Life




----------



## raspyoldhag

Hey can you please tell me how good (or bad) the lume is on this watch?I would like to buy one but there is not much info on the web.
Thank you.


----------



## Huda

Just want to share my Red Snorkel.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

raspyoldhag said:


> Hey can you please tell me how good (or bad) the lume is on this watch?I would like to buy one but there is not much info on the web.
> Thank you.


If you're talking about the Moonwatch, it's decent enough. Thanks to the high-contrast white on black, the lume is only necessary when it's really dark. The luminous material isn't the brightest, but there's enough of it on the hands and indices to compensate. It glows an ice blue color.

Personal experience is less than 30 seconds under a bedside lamp is enough for it to be legible until morning.


----------



## Seiko4Life

I think the lume is great, not as visible as a Seiko diver, but it's perfectly legible in the dark.


----------



## MEzz

I finally found this model at a reasonable price, woohoo refurbrs!
Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B253 Quartz Black Dial Brown Leather Strap 40mm Watch


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova ... glory!


----------



## Mido

My submission.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

MEzz said:


> I finally found this model at a reasonable price, woohoo refurbrs!
> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B253 Quartz Black Dial Brown Leather Strap 40mm Watch
> View attachment 12532475


Great looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HarpoMarx

I now have two of these "UHF" watches ... one that I've bought for my brother's birthday coming up .. and I love the exceptional accuracy of these. Both are Diver's Chronographs, the 98B244 models.

.. but I want to just advise those of you on this board that Bulova has engaged in some very deceitful advertising. The 262.144 kiloHertz frequency is NOT UHF. It's not even close, guys!







It's actually LESS THAN 1/1000th OF THE LOWER END of the UHF spectrum, which encompasses the range of 300 megaHertz to 3 gigaHertz!

262.144 kiloHertz falls within the LOW FREQUENCY Spectrum, which is anything that vibrates between 30 kiloHertz and 300 kiloHertz. The spectrum applies to all things that vibrate, too ... not just radio waves.

Clearly, Bulova doesn't want to claim their quartz forks vibrate in the Low Frequency spectrum, so they engage in some outright commercial Bovine Scatology whenever they label their watch movements as UHF.

I don't know if Miyota makes the false claim too ... but you can clearly see the chart and judge for yourselves.

Again, I love these 262's ... but I'm not going to call 'em UHF ... simply because they're not.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Um, I think they're basing it off of the 13 kHz standard for most quartz watches. The highest quartz oscillator I've ever heard of in a wristwatch was 4 MHz. At 20x standard, I'll give them some marketing hand-waving of calling it a ultra high frequency quartz oscillator. 4 MHz can be NHF, or needlessly high frequency.


----------



## Nova Gentleman

Your chart is for radio frequencies - I don't believe that they correspond to anything else.


----------



## Triton9

MEzz said:


> I finally found this model at a reasonable price, woohoo refurbrs!
> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B253 Quartz Black Dial Brown Leather Strap 40mm Watch
> View attachment 12532475


Thanks, just bought one. Its an absolute bargain at this price. All Bulova Accutron II High Frequency models are ugly or too big. This look link more closely to traditional and proven style. It is only the Bulova II that caught my eye. Waiting for it to arrive 

I dont have Seiko Spring Drive so this will be a good substitution for ultimate smooth sweeping hand watch without burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Calypso2

Well I just waded through all 31 pages of posts and enjoyed the journey. My model is a Bulova Accutron 11 Quartz Model 96B214. I don't think I saw one of these. By the way, I do wish some would take the time to actually post the model number with their photos, it really helps those who are impressed with the display. Oh, and the gold Accutron is an original 218 from 1971.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## warriorsociologist

My newly acquired (thanks tc3) 98B268 on leather:



















To my eye, the strap tones it down a bit. The two-tone bracelet was a little too "loud" for me.


----------



## MAJJ

Bulova Sea King Chrono on the Stainless Steel PVD Bracelet


----------



## guspech750

warriorsociologist said:


> My newly acquired (thanks tc3) 98B268 on leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my eye, the strap tones it down a bit. The two-tone bracelet was a little too "loud" for me.


Very sharp looking piece.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko4Life

MDT IT said:


> Bulova ... glory!


To add to your post:
I just completed the Lego Ideas Saturn V rocket Apollo 15 build, contributing to the historic mission with Captain David Scott wearing his personal Bulova Moonwatch for the entire duration of scientific research and excursions on the moon, because his Omega Speedmaster broke in the Lunar Module. The momentous day where the Omega Speedmaster could no longer read on the caseback "the only watch on the moon" but now "the first watch on the moon". Priceless!


----------



## Seiko4Life

No post


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Regardless of what the specs (or the HAQ forum) say, my Moonwatch just got -9 sec/year since last spring DST change.

Old pic on a Perlon. I really do need a good wristie of it on the NASA strap.


----------



## Ron521

Just received this 96b260 yesterday, thanks Amazon! After reading more than 30 pages of this thread, I'm proud to be (apparently) the first person to post an example of this model.


----------



## tmathes

Ron521 said:


> Just received this 96b260 yesterday, thanks Amazon! After reading more than 30 pages of this thread, I'm proud to be (apparently) the first person to post an example of this model.
> 
> View attachment 12996623


Lovely watch, I have the b259 version of this watch (black dial, leather strap). My only gripe is it's a bit too thick. It's a shame these two models were discontinued.


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

Tomas472:
I own the 96B230 as well as 3 other Bulova 262 khtz watches.
Love the 96B231 the best. Another is a Marine Star Chrono.
I've been a Bulova fan since I bought my 1st 214 RR model I
used during my tenure as a RR Engr. There used to be a radio
advert (Bulova was the first to advertise on the radio in the 40's)
It went: B U L O V A Bulova watch time!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mystic nerd

Today I'm wearing my blue Accutron II Surveyor. I sometimes the blue photographs a bit dull but it's pretty strong in this shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JEAK

Hi friend .
I've received my Bulova 2 days ago, also by Amazon. So i'm the second on this forum , received on march 21, ordered on march 12.
Nice watch, looks better than in the pictures. Sweeping second hand is magic.
Regards.


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
The everlasting war in my watch collection. Seiko vs Citizen.
I've decided to wear a Seiko on one day and a Citizen the next.
I have 6 Seikos and 5 Citizens of the 29 watches I own.
Meaning Orient, Reactor, Casio and Accurist must share daily
watch duties the rest of the month. Stops all squabbling.All are
F71s.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Lumbo

I also own the Surveyor II in light grey dial color w beautiful blue hands. I like the Seiko Presage white dial models but preferred battery operated quartz and my Surveyor II has been a very pleasing substitute. I did some brushing modifications to the side of the case and got rid of the ugly stock black strap and the transformation has been extremely satisfying for my tastes. Shown below w a Crown & Buckle Black Label Spanish leather strap.


----------



## Lumbo

The sweeping hands absolutely rock. This is a $300 priced watch that looks a multiple of that on wrist.


----------



## Lumbo

Here is how the watch comes stock w polished sides


----------



## Lumbo

I also like the look of the Presage Seikos but a modded Bulova w the right strap is a very nice substitute


----------



## Lumbo

Amazing accuracy...mine has got to be 1 or 2 seconds per month.


----------



## Lumbo

That's a beauty...too big for me though


----------



## Lumbo

I have same one but in white, Bulova 96B213.


----------



## Lumbo

The sweeping seconds hand is amazing...I found an Omega homage get I got coming in so I am letting my Surveyor go to auction but I really liked it.


----------



## micdon

My 96b259, love the sweep and it was cheap


----------



## JEAK

96B260 uncovered


----------



## SilverKid

Here is my 98B152. This was my first watch purchase. It keeps great time, and is not so bad to look at.


----------



## Tomc1944

My 1 month old 96A185 Curv is at .2 secs. 2.4 sec/year. Worn everyday. Most comfortable watch I have ever worn.


----------



## espiga

Nice thread, let's bring it up again.


----------



## tvterry1

I agree.....Lets bring this thread back. I'll add my 96B259 with it's new bracelet.....









tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## Wolfsatz

Can't have this thread without a Moon Watch

Moon Watchb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ron521

My 96b260









and my Lunar Pilot


----------



## rmeron

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

First shot is my 96B230 UHF 263 khz on a black NATO, the next two are with a put together Bund. I had an old Bund pad and put an old Hirsch leather with it.


----------



## berni29

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*



rmeron said:


> First shot is my 96B230 UHF 263 khz on a black NATO, the next two are with a put together Bund. I had an old Bund pad and put an old Hirsch leather with it.


I'd like to get one of these.

This is my only Bulova. I'm away for a long weekend and wearing it instead of one of my many Grand Seiko's.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Watchgecko rallye strap


----------



## kuhar

SeaKing on Hirsch Robby


----------



## Firecrow911

I have joined your esteemed company this morning with an early morning delivery...









Very impressive, scratches a lot of little itches, the only downside is I am a toolwatch user and this is more dressy than tool. But I had to add a UHF to the collection and this is a fine one at that.


----------



## tayloreuph

Firecrow911 said:


> I have joined your esteemed company this morning with an early morning delivery...
> 
> View attachment 14051475
> 
> 
> Very impressive, scratches a lot of little itches, the only downside is I am a toolwatch user and this is more dressy than tool. But I had to add a UHF to the collection and this is a fine one at that.


I had one, but had to let it go due to the size. More height than diameter though. It's a tall watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## brandon\

yankeexpress said:


>


That picture is kind of messing with my eyes. It would look black and white if not for the green grass in the background.


----------



## brandon\

kuhar said:


> SeaKing on Hirsch Robby


My favorite little detail of the chrono is they got the date centered between 4 and 5, unlike the standard three-hand version.


----------



## yankeexpress

brandon\ said:


> That picture is kind of messing with my eyes. It would look black and white if not for the green grass in the background.


Here ya go.....colorful B&W


----------



## Firecrow911

tayloreuph said:


> I had one, but had to let it go due to the size. More height than diameter though. It's a tall watch.


Thats interesting, the height is one of the reasons I like it. Part of the whole "hey, I am still here, on your wrist!" factor. I like tall divers too...


----------



## Firecrow911

tayloreuph said:


> I had one, but had to let it go due to the size. More height than diameter though. It's a tall watch.


Interestingly enough, its identical in size to my Samsung S3 Frontier, which wears quite well and while large, does not seem overly so on my wrist. Probably also has something to do with all that rose gold vs the black of the Samsung.


----------



## tovare

This blue 96B257 43mm precisionist is one of the larger watches I have worn, but I still think it looks great. The time appears to be one second off from my photo. Is noon the best time to set it?









Time seems so continuous now, strange and slightly unsettling.


----------



## CamelJockey

My Sea King 262khz & my Precisionist


----------



## Wolfsatz

Prec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Firecrow911

Nice winter shot... good lighting for this dial.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## argonaute2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

tovare said:


> This blue 96B257 43mm precisionist is one of the larger watches I have worn, but I still think it looks great. The time appears to be one second off from my photo. Is noon the best time to set it?
> 
> View attachment 14696999
> 
> 
> Time seems so continuous now, strange and slightly unsettling.


I saw your questions on Tapatrash a few days ago.. and seems no one has answered you. The best time to set it is .. .any time. But if you are syncing with your G shock do it early in the AM after it has checked with the mothership.... alternatively.. I like using 
Time and Date or any good app on your smart phone. Then, I would trust the Precisionist a lot more once synchronized than of any atomic G shock. From experience and observation... all my atomic tend to deviate a lot faster when they are not syncing and tend to run very fast when fully charged. Even when a watch has recently sync'd I've noticed deviations of up to one second within a couple of days.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

It finally happened. I got my Moonwatch in late March 2016 and this morning it was stopped. Over three and a half years out of a battery. Not too shabby.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

...and the case back is on so tight that I can't budge it. Looks like this one's going to the watchmaker's. o|


----------



## Wolfsatz

Merry Christmas All!

Happy Holidays by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Firecrow911

My second precisionist...




























Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Ziptie

Just picked this 98B219 up on ebay for under $200. Sold as new, but I'm petty sure it's a refurb. Reinserting the split pin confounded me at first, as it's against the arrow direction, unlike the Citizen collar style I'm used to. Anyway I'm quite pleased.


----------



## FL410




----------



## guspech750

Ziptie said:


> Just picked this 98B219 up on ebay for under $200. Sold as new, but I'm petty sure it's a refurb. Reinserting the split pin confounded me at first, as it's against the arrow direction, unlike the Citizen collar style I'm used to. Anyway I'm quite pleased.


Man I love that watch. I came so close to buying that one off of eBay a few weeks back. Instead I bought a second Lunar Pilot.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Picked up my second Lunar Pilot a few weeks back. I bought the brushes silver off of eBay for $175 “factory refurbished”. It arrived without a mark and the strap was untouched. Perfection. So now I park it next to my black Lunar Pilot and Meteorite.


----------



## Seiko4Life

Three of my favorite things: cup of French pressed Guatemala coffee, Chicago mug, and Bulova "vintage dial" Moonwatch on Crown & Buckle Mallic strap. Perfection attained!


----------



## Mike Rivera




----------



## grenert

My Accutron II. When I first got it, I really was disappointed with how the two-tone bracelet looked. I think the two-tone watch doesn't clash in the same way. Replacing the bracelet with a blue alligator band really makes it look nice. What time is it? Cat nap time!


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## VintageWatchGuy

Well,
The only bulova that i had and liked besides the divers was of course a spaceview! 360 ticks per second! 40 years old and works like a charm! Incredible watch


----------



## cubdog

VintageWatchGuy said:


> Well,
> The only bulova that i had and liked besides the divers was of course a spaceview! 360 ticks per second! 40 years old and works like a charm! Incredible watch
> View attachment 14850329


I found out just recently that my nephew owns an original Spaceview. He doesn't collect watches but at one time owned an antique mall so he knows what he has. I've yet to see it.


----------



## FL410

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14847021


Did you just buy that on eBay recently? I saw one with a cyclops on there and thought it was a unique addition.


----------



## grenert

Seiko4Life said:


> Three of my favorite things: cup of French pressed Guatemala coffee, Chicago mug, and Bulova "vintage dial" Moonwatch on Crown & Buckle Mallic strap. Perfection attained!


I am jealous of those of you who can pull off the Moonwatch. It's a beautiful design with of course great history, but just too big for my wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Hamiltonite

Mido said:


> My submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This lunar pilot is HUGE--but somehow it really works. Very nice!


----------



## guspech750

Mmmmmmm. I love seeing the Lunar Pilot. So much so I have two of them. Just absolutely love them!!!


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ziptie

For those into the coin-edge military 96b229 / 96b230 style, a batch of 96b229 refurbs just popped up on eeee bay cheap!


----------



## mystic nerd

Ziptie said:


> For those into the coin-edge military 96b229 / 96b230 style, a batch of 96b229 refurbs just popped up on eeee bay cheap!


Yes! I snagged one just a few weeks ago. I gave it the black Bulova strap that originally came with my 262 kHz "Military Chrono".


----------



## Ziptie

mystic nerd said:


> Yes! I snagged one just a few weeks ago. I gave it the black Bulova strap that originally came with my 262 kHz "Military Chrono".


Looks perfect.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Just picked this 98B219 up on ebay for under $200. Sold as new, but I'm petty sure it's a refurb. Reinserting the split pin confounded me at first, as it's against the arrow direction, unlike the Citizen collar style I'm used to. Anyway I'm quite pleased.


Aaaand now that I just found the Military and that satisfies my 262 itch, I'm willing to part with the Snorkel. LMK if interested.


----------



## sabot03196

My Grammy Edition Precisionist. Certainly not everybody's cup of tea but I've got to say I really do like it. Though I would like to swap out the current strap for the black steel bracelet.


----------



## Tjcdas

sabot03196 said:


> View attachment 14874261
> 
> 
> My Grammy Edition Precisionist. Certainly not everybody's cup of tea but I've got to say I really do like it. Though I would like to swap out the current strap for the black steel bracelet.


Do you get sick of Kanye West coming up to you when you wear the watch and gives you an earful?


----------



## Seiko4Life

Two perfect watches in every way!


----------



## tayloreuph

Tjcdas said:


> Do you get sick of Kanye West coming up to you when you wear the watch and gives you an earful?


Imma let you finish but the Precisionist movement is a HAQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

tayloreuph said:


> Imma let you finish but the Precisionist movement is a HAQ


It is very accurate, but since it lacks TC = Temperature Compensation it is technically not a HAQ.


----------



## Mike Rivera

yankeexpress said:


> It is very accurate, but since it lacks TC = Temperature Compensation it is technically not a HAQ.


I did not know that to be determined to be a HAQ (High Accuracy Quartz) watch required Temperature Compensation technology. I always assumed it just meant "High Accuracy". That must be why the Mod in the HAQ seems to poo-poo posts with Bulova watches. It seems funny that my Bulova Moon Watch and Casio Oceanus are both as or more accurate than most official HAQ watches, but don't really make the cut due to technology ...

To be fair to my lack of understanding, I've only recently been exploring the dark side (quartz watches) ...


----------



## FL410

yankeexpress said:


> It is very accurate, but since it lacks TC = Temperature Compensation it is technically not a HAQ.


Technically by whose standard? Watchuseek web forum? I hear this a lot, but have not seen an official source that TC is the only way to achieve "high accuracy" in a quartz watch.

If a ultra high frequency three prong torsional resonator crystal by design is not as susceptible to temperature deviations, why would Bulova invest in TC? Just to make some guys on a watch forum happy? In fact, I see temperature compensation more as a sort of crutch to make up for the shortcomings of a run of the mill cheapo quartz crystal. Swiss marketing at its finest.

This is not directed at you per se yankee, but this keeps being parroted over and over on this forum without anything of real substance to back it up.


----------



## ocieb

generally not a fan of bulova, but some of the watches in this thread are changing my mind. very nice!


----------



## Firecrow911

My growing collection of 262khz movers...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Firecrow911

96B229 Lume....









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Ziptie

Lovely collection!


----------



## Altamashsyed

Ziptie said:


> Just picked this 98B219 up on ebay for under $200. Sold as new, but I'm petty sure it's a refurb. Reinserting the split pin confounded me at first, as it's against the arrow direction, unlike the Citizen collar style I'm used to. Anyway I'm quite pleased.


Even I think I got a refurb as the date wheel stopped working after a month and even after battery change it used to get stuck.. Got it to work well and now works perfectly except the date function, which I have come to terms with..








Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Altamashsyed

Have this one since almost 3 years now, runs extremely accurately without any battery change.. Dont get to wear it often because of its dressy looks..








Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

I really want to try the lunar pilot on a bracelet but I bought the strap version. It didn't turn out half bad and is pretty comfortable.










Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## guspech750

Firecrow911 said:


> I really want to try the lunar pilot on a bracelet but I bought the strap version. It didn't turn out half bad and is pretty comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my overpriced data plan.


I bought the black version quite a while ago and liked it so much I had to get the silver strap version. I love these watches. It's too bad Bulova did not use this movement in their new reissue of their surfboard chronographs.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196

I just picked up this Lunar Pilot yesterday and I'm loving the watch but I also have another Precisionist that made me love the movement. And as much as I love a good bracelet, I prefer my Lunar Pilot with a leather strap.


----------



## ArmsOfTime

Great watch so far!


----------



## 1386paul

Group shot of mine while moving the date forward as I don't wear some of mine from month to month.
Cheers Paul


----------



## Firecrow911

Rivet bracelet solution for the strap-only LP









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## captainmorbid

1386paul said:


> Group shot of mine while moving the date forward as I don't wear some of mine from month to month.
> Cheers Paul


OMG synch those seconds! Heh..

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

Wrong thread


----------



## jfalbino

*Re: BULOVA UHF 262 series watches*

I just recently bought a 98B229 Gunmetal Precisionist watch on Friday. I love the style, the build quality, and the overall look of the watch, there is only one thing I dont like about it, or I may be missing how to activate its useage. I dont like how they have the minutes and time of day at 3 and 9 respectively, yet they dont work with the time. One would like to think the seconds would work with the time, and it would show how far through the day youre going. I do realize the sweeping hand is the seconde, it just seems that at least the hours dial would work with the 24 hour time. Do they actually work and Im missing how to activate them? or do they just only work with the chronograph?


----------



## CamelJockey

They only work with the chronograph. If you turn in the chronograph, the second hand will tick and then you'll see the minute dial moving. If you keep the chronograph on all day, you'll see the hour dial move. It does show how far into day you are. You start the chronograph and you can tell how long it's been since you started it. Look at my 2 pictures, they are a few minutes apart, so you can see how the minute dial moves



jfalbino said:


> I just recently bought a 98B229 Gunmetal Precisionist watch on Friday. I love the style, the build quality, and the overall look of the watch, there is only one thing I dont like about it, or I may be missing how to activate its useage. I dont like how they have the minutes and time of day at 3 and 9 respectively, yet they dont work with the time. One would like to think the seconds would work with the time, and it would show how far through the day youre going. I do realize the sweeping hand is the seconde, it just seems that at least the hours dial would work with the 24 hour time. Do they actually work and Im missing how to activate them? or do they just only work with the chronograph?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulo a Mulitary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## yankeexpress

Just changed dead batteries in two 262kHz Bulova chronos. They each have a tiny cell fit for a hearing aid, not a 6-handed chronograph.












Otherwise they are cool watches


----------



## PilotRuss

Have this one and one of the big carbon chronographs. Just ordered the 96B128 after looking at all the pictures in this thread. Love the sweeping second hand and the accuracy. One thing that always irritated me with my entry level (Sub $2000) mechanicals and automatics is how finicky they can be with accuracy. One day they're dialed in, the next you're gaining 2 seconds an hour... Maybe I just have bad luck with them but for the price I don't think you can beat Bulova or Seiko and Citizen for that matter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Rocking the Lunar Pilot today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Firecrow911

Swapped out the metal bracelet for a leather and canvas for #leathersubssunday...


----------



## jkpa

Got two





The red Surveyor will be for sale soon as I cull the collection down to one watch per brand.


----------



## nitro450exp




----------



## Firecrow911

Wilton Chronograph, white dial...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Nokie

Lots of great pictures here of some nice Bulova's most don't appreciate, IMHO.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Here's another of my black moon watch. I think the black wears smaller than the bare metal.


----------



## tayloreuph

Here's my B4 without the the Hz marking on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

nitro450exp said:


> View attachment 15059201


Nitro, what year is yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rain Shspt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## guspech750

Wearing this one today.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Commisar

guspech750 said:


> I bought the black version quite a while ago and liked it so much I had to get the silver strap version. I love these watches. It's too bad Bulova did not use this movement in their new reissue of their surfboard chronographs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


Size

The Surfboard case it just a bit too small for the 262khz movement

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Commisar said:


> Size
> 
> The Surfboard case it just a bit too small for the 262khz movement
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Well dang it. That makes sense now. I did not even think of that. Good point Commisar.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thempm

This is getting wrist time today.


----------

